# Error code 3157 on New Holland tractor



## hcriddle

Good morning,

A friend of mine just called and asked if I knew what this error code was. They are in the middle of raking and got this error code when they started the tractor this morning. Can't get more than 1400rpms out of it now.

The code says ECM not detected in CAN but I don't know what that means or what the cure is. I believe this is a two year old T4 95HP tractor.

Anyone know what they should do?

Buddy


----------



## hcriddle

Update

They had an old Hesston round baler hooked up to this tractor and they restarted it and moved it about 20 yards and the RPMs came up and it seems to be running ok now.

I can't find anything anywhere that says whether this is good, bad or otherwise for the tractor.


----------



## BWfarms

It's not detecting the Electronic Control Module.


----------



## BWfarms

Locate the ECM, which is usually right by the FCM (Fuel Control Module), and replace it is first step to troubleshooting. I've had to replace a FCM on my CaseIH and it was around $20, tractor would still run part of the time but fail and 'safety shutoff'. It wasn't sending information to my fuel pump because I could bypass my pump manually. Eventually the whole module failed completely. The ECM is probably restricting what the tractor can do information wise.


----------



## hcriddle

Thanks BWFarms I passed it along to him.


----------

